# Whats your favorite watch case?



## kboyle (May 23, 2020)

Thinking about getting a watch case/roll. Is there any brand you would recommend?


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Highly recommend Bosphorus Leather from  Turkey. Many choices, mines a 3 watch hard roll.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Second vote for Bosphorus Leather.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^^

This.


----------



## epicfalz (Oct 26, 2015)

Another vote for Bosphorus leather.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Depends on the required use. I have this one:









Watch Roll, Travel Watch Case for 3 Watches,Leather Travel Watch Box with Velvet Sections,Portable Watch Organizer(Brown)… : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories


Watch Roll, Travel Watch Case for 3 Watches,Leather Travel Watch Box with Velvet Sections,Portable Watch Organizer(Brown)… : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories



www.amazon.ca





And it's specifically used for travelling (goes in my carry-on for flights). It's honestly been a really good watch roll, I've very happy with it. Also, because of its cost, I don't really care too much if it gets beat up, as its job is protect the watches inside and nothing else.

If I wanted a watch roll for my home, something that wasn't getting bounced around and beat up, I would absolutely be looking at Bosphorus leather. Their stuff looks amazing.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Pelican 1495, 1490, and 1480....


----------



## Delugs (Jul 29, 2020)

We have our Zip Case Duo available for pre-order now. Takes two watches and zips up into a pretty compact package.

Also got a few other travel storage solutions coming up soon. Will share more in due time!


----------



## outlaw468 (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the Oakley watch vault. It is very durable and tucks away easily for travel.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

outlaw468 said:


> I like the Oakley watch vault. It is very durable and tucks away easily for travel.


I have a few of those from different brands. Only difference I can tell is different zipper pulls. Great for travel. Very sturdy.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

This is my favorite. Sits flat so easily tucked into luggage. The leather is nice and soft with storage for straps and spring bar tool.

I also have a Wolf watch roll. Superior quality with a hidden compartment for rings, cuff links, etc.


----------



## mikobass (Jun 23, 2017)

This has been my recent go-to case for traveling: Mirage watch rolls

At home, the watches in rotation are in a watchbox and winder.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

kboyle said:


> Thinking about getting a watch case/roll. Is there any brand you would recommend?


Best bang for the buck be the Heiden Travel Case. I found the Heiden Travel Case seals out the elements the best. I also have a more expensive roll, after a day at the beach it was filled with sand, thankfully i was wearing my watch at the time, not a problem with the Heiden Travel Case. This is my second Heiden Travel Case, first one had some stitching come loose, the website i purchased it from replaced it no questions asked and let me keep loose threaded one too, which was easy repair job...

Compact, inexpensive Heiden Travel Case on the left, more expensive bulky one on right...









You can see the more expensive bulky one on the right has large gaps that allow dirt and/or grit to easily enter...









Heiden Travel Case, brand name nicely embossed on top...









Tight seal protection...









Soft pillow to accommodate a greater range of bracelet sizes...









My more expensive case uses a hard pillow that requires some bracelet adjustment so as not to stow it under undo stress...


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

My lady just got me a Convoy Co. Duo Watch Roll for a birthday gift and it is really quite nice. Gorgeous navy leather exterior is quite smooth and supple with a soft camel-toned suede lining, stitching is very precise and the overall quality is really well done for the price. It holds two watches (which comprises my small collection at present) and includes matching leather case back/bracelet protectors to prevent case back scratches. Definitely is a nice option for casual storage (I.e. storing watches within a drawer or safe box, or even for taking watches on the go for a meet-up). I think you would probably require a case that is a bit more rigid and with better impact protection if you're traveling a lot, but for a casual option this is a nice choice and my favorite "case" so far (even though it's a roll).

I do plan on supplementing it with a Discommon Watch Wallet 2.0 for traveling, and I have one on order but have yet to receive it. Likely will do a more thorough review of both in the near future. Here's a few pics of the Duo roll for now:


----------



## local_time (May 5, 2019)

epicfalz said:


> Another vote for Bosphorus leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is boss


----------



## The Professional (Apr 29, 2010)

There's some really great stuff here. I need a good case.


----------



## Delugs (Jul 29, 2020)

Our latest release is the Prism. Super popular with our community - quite a few colourways sold out already!

2 key pain points we were trying to solve with this. Firstly, make cushions that are better suited for 7 inch and smaller wrists. Secondly, have a case that can open up and stay flat. And of course, keep it at a reasonable price point.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Delugs said:


> Our latest release is the Prism. Super popular with our community - quite a few colourways sold out already!
> 
> 2 key pain points we were trying to solve with this. Firstly, make cushions that are better suited for 7 inch and smaller wrists. Secondly, have a case that can open up and stay flat. And of course, keep it at a reasonable price point.
> 
> View attachment 15570954


That's pretty clever design!


----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

Absolutely agree! you got my vote for Bosphorus leather


----------



## marce lolopes (Dec 10, 2020)

I love the standard Rolex cases. Not pretentious and beautiful


----------



## Psi (Jun 11, 2013)

A new member of the Bosphorus club here.















Also have a Wolf Blake single watch roll for when out and about.


----------



## gaege (Nov 17, 2020)

Is Bosphorus sponsoring this post?.... 😂


----------



## OD1970 (May 21, 2019)

My favorite watch rolls are the ones from Everest. The leather quality is excellent and there's a couple of other things I like:

1) The watches can't touch each other
2) The individual watch cushion slides in/out without having to disassemble the watch rolls (like you have to do with the ones that have push-buttons)
3) Did I mention that the leather is super smooth 









The Everest Watch Roll (3 Watches)


Everest’s pristinely crafted Swiss-Made watch roll secures your watches in an innovative design. A naturally tanned calf leather exterior, classically finished in a French style is combined with a soft interior for maximum protection against scratches. The travel roll contains three removable...




www.everestbands.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WAtchPouch (May 11, 2018)

I like to make them myself 

and otherwise, I love the JPM ones with the zipper.


----------

